# October 4th, a very sad day



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

On October 4th 2004 we lost Cassidy at a few months past her 4th birthday after a lengthy battle with discospondylitis. On October 4th 2008 we lost Dena at 3 weeks past her 4th birthday. She had lymphoma and a whole host of complications. 

Cassidy was a mess from the get-go, but she was our mess and we loved her. Structurally not so great, weak nerves, highly leash reactive, but good with other dogs off leash, and she loved people. A HUGE training challenge as a youngster, I have to credit her with everything I know about dog training today. Not that I'm an expert or anything, but at the time I knew almost nothing, since Sneaker was a very easy dog. Cassidy was, um....NOT! I was going to learn to control her or die trying, and took numerous classes with her, read tons of books, and joined this site. 

Losing her was so hard. Even when we knew we had lost the battle with her disease it seemed impossible to just let her go, but we had to. 

Cassidy 6/8/00 - 10/4/04










After Cassidy we were without a dog for 5 endless weeks. The house was so quiet and empty without her. But we put a deposit down on Dena, our first longcoat, which I had wanted for years, and then waited until she was old enough to come home with us. It was love at first sight. She was simply adorable and as sweet as she could be. And as difficult as Cassidy had been, Dena was easy, such an easy puppy, happy and loving. She was not a destructive chewer like Cassidy, she did not have a reactive bone in her body, she was just perfect. Because I never wanted to lose our only dog again, a year later we got Keefer. She was perfect with him too, simply delighted to have a little brother to play with. 

Dena got sick on her 4th birthday, her appetite was off and she seemed mopey. That was a Friday, and over the weekend we had more trouble getting her to eat, and I became increasingly worried, so I took her in on Monday. That was the beginning of the nightmare, the daily visits to the vet to try and diagnose the problem, to bring down her temperature and her liver values, to get food and fluids into her, to try and prevent her body from destroying her red blood cells, to no avail. She died at home in the early morning hours of October 4th, the exact same day we put Cassidy to sleep 4 years earlier.







It wasn't until we got the path reports after she was gone that we knew about the lymphoma, she'd had no symptoms of it at all. We will always miss her.

Dena 9/12/04 - 10/4/08










They both loved tennis balls and water. Wherever they are, I hope there's plenty of both.







Keefer turned 4 years old on August 25th. Yesterday was October 4th. Sometimes he's a PITA, but I'm happy to say that he's still here with us.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow,it's strange how certain days can bring bad things.Aug 2 was a bad day for years for our family,then around March 21 was horrid also except for the birth of my daughter.The day she was born my Cousin lost her little boy in an accident then the following year my Uncle died on the 21st. Mom said if another year went by like that Tiff was to change her birthday.. The bad luck broke that year.

Sorry for your loss on this day.Hopefully Keefer will break the bad day,day...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I remember when you lost Cassidy, but I vividly remember when Dena left you. It was shocking, to say the least - and heartbreaking to all of us. I too hope they have lots of water to play in and tons of tennis balls to chase.

Both such beautiful girls...









I'm very glad this October 4 passed without incidence, Debbie...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow....what a horrable day this has been for you IN THE PAST. I'm hoping yesterday was uneventful and I'm so sorry to know of your losses.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

We have a friend who lost his wife 20 yrs ago Halloween. It is always a hard holiday for him. 
wow, that is just unreal that you lost 2 of your beloved dogs on same date. Oct 4th mst be hard day for you
They were both so beautiful. 
**oh my I just realised they were also both 4. So young to lose them!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

It's never easy to lose a great dog is it. I know many can empathize with you here too....but losing 2 on the same day 4 years apart is so sad......
It's just not long enough to have them.

I pray that there are tennis balls galore and a huge swimming pool fo them and people who love nothing more than to throw the balls for the wet sloppy tongued fluffernuts ready to catch another and another


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My friend, there ARE lots of tennis balls and lots of water. Our young ones play together and wait for us. 

I'm sorry today is so difficult for you. 

I've learned to remind myself that the measure of life is not the number of breaths you take, but the moments that take your breath away. Dena and Cassidy had so many breathtaking moments. Too short, of course. They were robbed, and no mere words can ever undo the pain that has wrought. But oh, they did so much living done in such a short time. You and Tom give your dogs the best life any can possibly have.

Halo and Keefer carry on that rich tradition, which they deserve simply by being themselves.









Please give them both kisses from their friends up north.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! Our greatest sympathy! It is a very hard thing to lose a trusted companion!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Even though I was not yet a member of the board when you lost Cassidy, I vividly remember when Dena left you. It was shocking, to say the least - and heartbreaking to ALL of us. I too hope they have lots of water to play in and tons of tennis balls to chase. They knew that you and we all loved them and they will forever be in our hearts.

Both such beautiful girls...









I'm very glad this October 4 passed without incidence.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow, on the same day! I'm so sorry, it must be so hard.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a rough day. To lose two dogs so young on the same day. Hugs to you on this difficult day. R.I.P. Cassidy and Dena.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What a sad day. I remember when Dena died, it was such a shock to everyone. She was lovely, as was Cassidy.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Debbie and Tom. It's really hard to take that you lost them both so young. But I hope you take some comfort in knowing what wonderful lives they both had and how much they loved you both and were loved in return.

Rest in peace, Cassidy and Dena.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Your capacity to open your heart again after your losses is amazing









A dear friend recently told me that they come to us, each of them, to teach us something and then they move on. Some stay a short time and others longer. It's their lifetime.....and they leave us when they have completed their journey here. 

I have no doubts that Cassidy and Deana have as many tennis balls as their hearts desire and lots of water to play in.

Your love for them always touches me.







They were special angels


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KShortI'm very glad this October 4 passed without incidence, Debbie...





> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI'm hoping yesterday was uneventful...


We actually had a really nice day yesterday, and a great weekend. This anniversary has loomed large, so being able to share it with friends and our dogs was wonderful. As I mentioned in another thread, board members Melissa and Tony with their dogs Levi & Leyna were up here from San Diego, and we spent Saturday morning with them at the beach. We always have a great time with them, and the dogs played on the beach and swam in the ocean for a couple of hours so they had a great time too. 

Yesterday, on the anniversary, we went to a terrific free music festival at Golden Gate park in SF, and Calone (camerafodder) was in town and met us at the festival with her nephew. The last time we went was two years ago, and we brought Dena & Keefer with us. We thought about bringing the dogs with us this year, but decided not to. We did not mention to anyone that this weekend was the anniversary of Cassidy's and Dena's deaths, but it still meant a lot to us that we were able to spend it with people we care about who had met Dena and knew how special she was to us. All of them love their dogs as much as we love ours, and understand our pain and loss. 



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI've learned to remind myself that the measure of life is not the number of breaths you take, but the moments that take your breath away. Dena and Cassidy had so many breathtaking moments. Too short, of course. They were robbed, and no mere words can ever undo the pain that has wrought. But oh, they did so much living done in such a short time. You and Tom give your dogs the best life any can possibly have.


Thank you Lori. I know you know all too well after losing Camper at a young age what it's like to be robbed of the time you should have had together. I can only hope that we give as much to our dogs as they give to us. 



> Originally Posted By: Kürys MomYour capacity to open your heart again after your losses is amazing


Is there any other option? I know you must have despaired when you lost your beautiful Kury so young, even younger than Cassidy & Dena. And yet you go on, as do we. It's what we must do. I can't even imagine not getting another GSD, even with the health issues that come with the breed. German shepherds captured my heart when we got Sneaker back in 1986.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Others have said it so much better than I so I'm just going to leave a bunch of







s


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh Debbie








...i actually did remember on saturday, then forgot on sunday with so much going on (i doubt that i would have mentioned it w/o you bringing it up first anyway)... but i did want you guys to know that i was thinking of you


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Thinking of you guys through this time. Keep the memories of the good times up front. So glad that you were able to have such a good weekend through this time. Doesn't make the pain go away, but hopefully lessens the thoughts of the losses.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

October 4th happens to be thew Feast of St Francis of Assisi who is known for his special love for animals. Many Catholic Churches have a traditional; blessing on the animals on this day and people bring their cats, dogs, fish, turtles, horses. pigs etc to be blessed.
I am sure Cassidy and Dena, and you are being well looked after and looking forward to being reunited with you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sorry to only see this now. Big hugs to you, Deb.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot when we saw you - our minds were so jumbled with all of the traveling we had been doing. 

RIP Dena and Cassidy


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I am so glad I got to meet Dena, and that you share so
much of your loved ones lives with us, through photos and
stories.

She was a great dog. I hope that each year, October 4th
gets a little easier.

<<hugs>>


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I was a new member when you lost Cassidy and a seasoned member when you lost Dena, my heart ached for you each time... the pain of losing our beloved dogs at any age is difficult but when they are young it is unbearable... I never had the privilege of meeting Cassidy but I did have the privilege of meeting Dena and spending some time with her. I felt like I had lost Annika all over again when Dena passed and still have tears when I think about Dena and how she took my breath away when I met her, her beauty, her soul, her spirit, those eyes... You and Tom are incredible people and give so much of yourselves to your dogs, that makes the pain of a loss that much more intense but it also makes the memories that much more wonderful. I wish you many, many long and wonderful years with Halo and Keefer.

Hugs to you, Tom, Keefer and Halo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you so much everyone. I looked back up the thread, and what's amazing is how many of you have met Dena, at the places she loved being - Fort Funston, Point Isabel, Fairmont Ridge, and at our house. We met a lot of great people and made some wonderful friends because of our dogs.


----------



## aja sedona (Sep 27, 2003)

Such beautiful girls....

I will always treasure getting to meet you and Tom and Dena and Keefer. It made our trip to the Bay Area 3 1/2 years ago just that much more special.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

The curse has ended. Long live Keefer and Halo!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow I can't believe you lost both on the same date 
that is crazy!!
I can not believe its been a year already with Dena wow
They were special babies and you will always have them in your heart! they are watching over you too.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

It IS odd that some dates are like that. Sorry for your losses.

I too had a "bad" day . March 24, 1995 our "heart dog" Shasta died.

Then 10 years later the only male pup, Beren, we ever had/kept died 1 week short of his first birthday, due to sudden Intestine Intersussion. Again the same day March 24th, 2005.

Still can't say either of their names aloud without getting a lump in my throat.....

Maybe it happens that way so we grieve in one day and don't have to spread the sadness to the other days of the year?


----------



## squirl (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear that news. I havn't been on the boards in a while, due to a crazy life, but I remember Dena when I was thinking about getting Jersey. Dena was a gorgeous long hair shepherd that made me think about getting one. I am so sorry to hear about her. She is running around up their though with her friends and she is happy and healthy and having the time of her life. RIP Dena we all loved you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

wow, hard to believe it's been a year already.

some heartaches never go away. losing someone we love so deeply, human or animal, is a hurt that never heals. with time, we get used to it, so it doesn't feel as sharp, but there's not doubt the hurt is still there. 

i'm glad you have Halo. not that she is a replacement for Dena or Cassidy for that matter, but that she is the vessel to catch the love you have to give.

thinking of ya's...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to be so late to post, but I just wanted to add that I joined after you already had Dena so I never knew Cassidy other than how you speak about her now. So, while Dena will always hold a piece of my heart I feel I also know Cassidy too. I have sadness for you that this date holds such sorrowful memories of both your special girls and it is obviously shared by many who were lucky enough to meet you personally. 

Hugs and, again, deepest sympathy.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Deb, I haven't been on the board much lately and felt heartbroken when I read this thread. I vividly remember when you brought Dena home, (sorry I was not on the board yet when Cassidy entered your life). Thinking of both Tom and you.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> How very sad. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: KShortI remember when you lost Cassidy, but I vividly remember when Dena left you. It was shocking, to say the least - and heartbreaking to all of us. I too hope they have lots of water to play in and tons of tennis balls to chase.
> 
> Both such beautiful girls...
> 
> ...


Me too. I rememebr Cassidy going to school and all the improvements she made and then the struggling with the discospondylosis. And Dena was such a great dog, and healthy and then to so suddenely become ill. 

I hope you never lose another dog too soon, it is too much.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was so sure that you would find a way to pull Dena through, you tried everything possible. I remember being so stunned. It's tough hanging out on the health board - some dogs stay with you.....

That's the first time I've seen Cassidy's picture. She was a pretty girl -- sounds like a heck of a teacher too, in her own way









I'm so sorry they were robbed, and so were you and Tom


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's one of Cassidy and the kitties that I took about two weeks before I joined the board:










She started out heck on wheels, but these pictures taken on the 4th of July, exactly 3 months before she died, were the first time she'd even been around a toddler - you can see how sweet and gentle she was, and also how old she looked:



















Her poor body was so worn out. She looked older at 4 than Sneaker had at 14-1/2.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI was so sure that you would find a way to pull Dena through, you tried everything possible. I remember being so stunned.


I thought she would pull through too. I just couldn't imagine that not being the case. By the last day she was doing so poorly that I had a bad feeling she wouldn't make it through the night, but still I couldn't help but hope for the best. I remember being so emotionally drained by then that I couldn't even cry at first because it didn't seem real, like it was all a nightmare that we would wake up from and she'd be fine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomHer poor body was so worn out. She looked older at 4 than Sneaker had at 14-1/2.


She looks like a matched set with the kitties









And you are right, she looked much older than 4. Maybe it's because she thought training you was such hard work







Those tough dogs, sometimes the greatest of teachers.....What a huge impact in such a short amount of time


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaTI was so sure that you would find a way to pull Dena through, you tried everything possible. I remember being so stunned.
> ...










Just a tragedy.

So glad that you had Keefer there to help the both of you.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry..

Tanya


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh I havent been here in soooo long - I was thinking about you guys!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, haven't been to the site much lately, but I remember the deep stress and lasting sadness as we read about Dena. Halo looks so much like Molly, who just turned 5. Ask Calone.


----------

